# Smarty dog



## BeausMama (Jan 14, 2012)

My nephew was playing with these cat toys at my house the other day. They're just little balls with a bell in them. We told him to but them in a drawer in the kitchen before he left, but apparently he didnt, so every few hours we'll hear a bell and a ball rolling across the kitchen floor and we have to go take it from the cats so Beau won't get it. He's gotten a couple but he hasn't chewed or broke them. Today he had one and I got an idea to put the ball inside his old kong treat ball, so it'll make the noise he wants but he can't eat it. The genius dog will just open the ball! It took me a couple minutes before I could catch him in the act of doing it. He would move it around in his mouth until it was perfectly angled then bite it to open it up! It's a KONG toy!! I was like, "You little devil, you!" Lol He wouldn't even get the bell ball out and chew on it, he just walked around with the half-ball in his mouth like "Hehe look what I did!" lol so goofy.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

That's funny, dogs are too smart sometimes


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Now that's funny! LOL


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

;D Smarty pants


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

That is smart!


----------

